# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Article] Hybrid Grid Tied Inverter with backup

## Tonye

Hi All, it's been quite awhile since I have posted anything
Firstly may I wish all of you a Prosperous 2021

I have recently installed a Hybrid Grid tied inverter for a client and am so impressed, I thought I would share with you all

Firstly the specs & detail on the system

Kodak 4,6 Kw (Solis) Inverter fanless (Dual Mppt)
11 x 315W PV Panels
4 x US 2000 Pylontech Batteries
Auto Neutral/Earth switch
Combiner box with surge protection
Auto Change over switch



System Features
Export Power Management (EPM) with failsafe
Optimised Self consumption in priority (PV, Battery, Grid)
Reserve Battery for Load shedding (set at 50%, leaving 30% reserve for load shedding)
Optimal Battery charging (PV only or PV & Grid)

When Grid is available, both Essential & non essential loads are powered by PV, Batteries & Grid
When Grid fails, only essential loads are powered by PV & batteries

The geyser, Stove & oven are the non essential loads

The auto change over switch when grid fails has a transfer time of 50ms which provides uninterrupted power to essential loads

Basic wiring & power flow diagram


The online portal provides constant monitoring of the whole system
There is also an APP (Android & Ios) to monitor the system even when not at home

(see screen shot of App)



Client is extremely happy & only consuming between 2 & 4 Kwh from the grid

----------

Dave A (20-Jan-21), Gene (04-Jul-22)

----------


## Justloadit

Fantastic, I have a collegue who has a similar system, but only has 8 of 330W PV Panels. 
His power Eskom consumption has dropped quite substantially. As a retired person, who looks at the weather, and when the sun is shinning at good radiance, he switches his washing machines on to make use of the grid tie feature.

He also has the Usedasun Solar geyser system, and clocks 65°C almost every day out of his geyser, weather permitting.

Using another 4 off  315W PV panels, and my Usedasun Solar Geyser System, and your client will have all the essentials covered.

I have designed a solar converter with MPPT using PV panels to heat your water.
I installed my latest design for a dual geyser system. That is 2 off 150 litres with 10 off 260W PV panels.
The installation was completed on 25/11/2020.
The first week was overcast weather, and clocked just over 10kWH on Wednesday 2/12/2020, which was a little cloudy day, and bearing in mind that the geysers were starting from a low temperature of 34° C each due to being switched off during the whole installation process. By 17H00 both geysers were at +60°C when the thermostats shut off.
Every day the water temperature has been at +60°C when the thermostats have disconnected the elements
Went to check the reading 5/12/2020 - Saturday after sunset, and the accumulated energy used from the sun was 48.891kWH, making it an average of 9.778kWH per day. I pay an average of about R2.80kWH, it is high because what is not informed to users, here in Johannesburg, I pay over and above the electricity usage because I have a post paid meter
Network Surcharge of R 19.68 excluding VAT
Service Charge R147.74 excluding VAT
Network Charge R 596.18 excluding VAT
Every day since then has been and average of 6 to 7kWH

10/1/2021 i Checked my readings 12H00 - Both geysers above 60°C
PV power today 6.852KwH
Total accumulated PV power since 25/11/2020 is 310.59KwH

So since I installed the system, I have already saved R 869.65 or R 18.90 per day.
Since installing I have not used Eskom once even on the day that it rained all day, still managed to get both geysers over 52°C and managing to claw approximately 4.5KwH that day.

If any one is interested, got www.usedasun.com or send me a private message and I will send you the information for the Usedasun Solar geyser system

----------

Gene (04-Jul-22)

----------


## Lindley

What a nice set-up!Solar is definitely the future,just for interest sake did u use Monocrystalline PV panels?

----------

